# Fireboard 2 Drive?



## MileHiGuy (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm thinking about getting a Fireboard 2 Drive meat thermometer?  Any experience with them?  I have a thermoworks smoke that's been great but the display is close to being shot.  I was in a local smoking shop and the Manager recommended the Fireboard.  After looking at reviews and such they appear pretty solid.  I have a 22" WSM and am thinking about getting the fan for it depending on which thermometer I purchase.


----------



## MadMax281 (Dec 21, 2021)

I own the FB2 Drive and I don't know what I would do without it. You will not be disappointed. I have the fan and used it once. It worked like a charm but that was a charcoal basket cook on my LSG offset to get some shut eye. Now I just use splits and monitor it on my phone w/o the fan. I got the professional probes which are awesome as well. What's also cool is keeping a history of your cooks on the app adding notes and such. If you don't need the fan save a few bucks and get the FB2. Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2021)

I would recommend all things fireboard. I have tested alot and they are the cream of the crop IMO.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a FireBoard 2 and love it. I've used it in my bullet smokers only thus far, not in either of my offsets but I'msure it'd work well in that applicationas well. 

I don't have a FireBoard Drive 2 because I manipulate the air intakes. Drive is the control system for forced fan air systems.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Dec 22, 2021)

Thermoworks has a fan similar to the FireBoard.  I think Billows is the name...anyway, I know how to cook with my WSM and it holds temp even overnight.  So, I'm not sure I would use the fan very often.  I appreciate the input!


----------



## daytripper (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy w. my Fireboard 1; I just wish the Fireboard app would handle screen rotation - landscape is a much better way to view a time graph than portrait..!


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 31, 2021)

If you're just looking for a great thermometer without controlling a fan, just the Fireboard 2 will meet and exceed any expectations you may have


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m very happy with my FB1 as a wireless thermo unit overall. I will say I have found their probes to be very hit and miss for durability. Some probes will last for years and other malfunction pretty quickly. They do tend to stand behind them well. Some people use the thermo works pro probes with their FB’s.


----------



## BBQwithaView (Yesterday at 9:21 PM)

MadMax281 said:


> I own the FB2 Drive and I don't know what I would do without it. You will not be disappointed. I have the fan and used it once. It worked like a charm but that was a charcoal basket cook on my LSG offset to get some shut eye. Now I just use splits and monitor it on my phone w/o the fan. I got the professional probes which are awesome as well. What's also cool is keeping a history of your cooks on the app adding notes and such. If you don't need the fan save a few bucks and get the FB2. Just my 2 cents worth...


How long were you able to maintain temps using the charcoal basket with the FB2 in your LSG?   Thinking about ordering the basket to go with my new LSG.   Thanks in advance


----------



## chesterinflorida (42 minutes ago)

Have Fireboard 2 drive and love it for my Limo Jr.  It controls a BBQ Guru Pit Viper fan.
If I ever get a pellet cooker, it will have to be an LSG or Yoder as I wouldn’t want to use anything not using a Fireboard controller.


----------

